# [SOLVED] Turtle Beach X31 to computer?



## Batosai3591 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello TSF, need some help here. I just recently got some TB X31's and they are not originally meant to work with computer. There are a few different ways I've seen to hook them up to computer but most of them are only for audio. I need the microphone to work too... Can't talk on vent with no mic after all. Now there is a youtube video YouTube - Record audio on computer with A Turtle Beach headset that says I can just hook my wired controller up to comp and make it work or find some little 3.5mm to 2.5mm adapter but doesn't show what other cables I will need... Well this isnt good enough for me, lol. So... I was wondering where I could get a cable like this one http://www.aliexpress.com/product-gs/244183846-3-5mm-Extension-Cord-Cable-with-Microphone-for-PC-Laptop-wholesalers.html Anyone know anywhere else I can get one? I can only find it on that site and Id have to buy hundreds of them... stupid wholesaler.

Basically, can you help me set my X31's up to my comp for audio and mic useage? Tell me what cable I need? I think my goal here is to find some little hard-to-find cable that will let me do it without having to buy 10 different cables. I like to have as few cables as possible crowding me while playin'.


----------



## GenesisGod (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Turtle Beach X31 to computer?*

All you need is this cable:









...or this cable + USB dongle:









Both are available here:
http://www.turtlebeach.com/products/xbox-gaming-headsets/ear-force-x31/livetabid/4623.aspx


----------



## Batosai3591 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Turtle Beach X31 to computer?*

I think I found what I need. 2x (m)3.5mm to (m)3.5mm cables, and a dual (f)3.5mm to (m)2.5mm convert/adapter. But if what you posted works than that's great too. Thankyou, lol, I never thought to just check their website as I was looking into it and no one mentioned they sold that now. Everyone was just talking about how to do it all ghettofied.

I found I can buy the cables and adapter for slightly cheaper but this would definitely be more convenient. Now that I know this type of cable will work, I can find that same cable for cheaper from a wholesaler or a place like tigerdirect/dealextreme. Thanks again!


----------

